# A blue format instead of brown



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I know I'm new here and you are entitled to say "who the hell is this to be making suggestions the day he arrives", but could I ask the Admin if he would consider a default blue format that suits aviation instead of the brown army colour? Anyone else think it would be more suitable?
That's all. Just a question.
Airborne.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

You can change your format to blue if you like. If you look at the options in the forum you will see that there are several different formats to choose from.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Eagle. I saw that and I will look for something I like.
I meant as a default actually. No worries mate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

When we switched to this provider we actually took a vote to what the forum users preferred as the default and the majority chose this one.

Reasons I no long recall but I believe they said it was easier for there eyes.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

OK Eagle mate. It's all been worked out. I love it all anyway.
And the best bit is that there aren't all these Mods who are far up themselves banning and threatening everyone.
Good forum.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, we ban and threaten alot of undesireable members here almost on a daily basis.... There are meatballs all across the globe u know.... 

Take some time Airborne and read some of the older past threads and get a feel as to what ur getting urself into here....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh boy...


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Why Oh boy Eagle? Let me in on the joke mate.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2007)

Ha, that's mister nice guy Les, normally he just tells you to piss off! Probably being nice to you because he has a thing for us Aussies... I find it a little strange myself.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

You mean Mods here swear? I'm shocked. Remember I'm from Australia, not some scumbag place.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

I just thought it was funny that you said that. This place can be very colorful sometimes. Only those that deserve it get it though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2007)

Is Les going soft....? Adler and good ol' Les are right, plenty of caracters around here mate...


----------



## mkloby (Nov 8, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Well, we ban and threaten alot of undesireable members here almost on a daily basis.... There are meatballs all across the globe u know....
> 
> Take some time Airborne and read some of the older past threads and get a feel as to what ur getting urself into here....



Haha - banning toolboxes is quite a sport around here sometimes


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 10, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Ha, that's mister nice guy Les, normally he just tells you to piss off! Probably being nice to you because he has a thing for us Aussies... I find it a little strange myself.



Be afraid Airborne, be very afraid....


----------



## Airborne (Nov 10, 2007)

Seek help Doug


----------

